# Bf2 Work Good On Macbook? using bootcamp



## rh535 (Jun 17, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a new macbook and play BF2 using bootcamp. Right know i am playing BF2 on low settings. Would it even look okay?

The model i was looking at
http://store.apple.com/AppleStore/WebObjec...1bvdIzDC/8.?p=0


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 17, 2006)

Macbook's cant play BF2, they have Intel integrated crap. Only the Macbook Pro's have the X1600.

Your link is bad...


----------



## rh535 (Jun 17, 2006)

here is the link 
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...1.RSLID?ncto=MacBook&aa=8532DB78&mco=8532DB78


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah it _might_ play BF1942 lol. Macbook's have the Intel GMA950, which is crap. There is NO way it will play BF2. 

Check out this laptop-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834115223

Core duo
DVD burner
1 gb ram
100 gb hard drive
X1600 128mb
1.3 megapixel web cam built onto lcd

Pwns the hell out of the Macbook, and is cheaper


----------



## rh535 (Jun 22, 2006)

How would BF2 do on a macbook pro?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 22, 2006)

rh535 said:
			
		

> How would BF2 do on a macbook pro?


Eh, alright. Maybe medium settings with no AA because of the large resolution of the LCD. The X1600 in Macbooks are clocked down a good bit below standard.


----------



## rh535 (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't do a whole lot of gaming so i think it would be okay.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

humm, id go with a ibp laptop, www.ibuypower.com good for the price and can game, or are you looking for a mac?


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 22, 2006)

If you don't care about Macintosh vs. Windows, get one of these http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/ntbkx648500.asp?v=d#configurator_top . Macintosh is only good if you're looking into video editing, are an artist, or want everything laid out for you at the cost of loosing all tweakability you get in a PC. Mac OSX 10 = linux with support.


----------



## rh535 (Jun 23, 2006)

I am looking to get a mac, because of the ease of use compared to windows. Also my dad is a college teacher so we get discounts on stuff through apple.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 23, 2006)

Ohhh okay. Because you were posting on TPU we assumed you were a PC lover. Guess not . But dude if you're gonna go through all the trouble of getting a macbook, at least do yourself a favor and get the mac version of BF2. I mean, there's a macintosh version of COD2, so...yeah lol. Edit: Oh wait a minute no they don't have it. Oh well UT2004 is better anyways lol http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...re.woa/wo/7.RSLID?mco=84CAF1E4&nplm=T8620LL/A .


----------



## rh535 (Jun 23, 2006)

I like pc's but this will also be for my mom and dad to use aswell and i thought it would be easier to use and not have as many problems. Also will there be any update soon to software OS or hardware?


----------



## Cain67 (Oct 16, 2007)

ok... i play battlefield 1942 on my macbook (2.16ghz, 2gb ram, IMG 950 Graphics card) and it runs it on highest settings through bootcamp without any lag...

i have installed battlefield 2, but when i run the exe it just flicks to a black screen then goes back to the windows desktop....

anyone have any idea how to fix this?

iv also installed painkiller, and using 3dAnalyser could get it to run on the 950 graphics card by tricking the computer into thinking i had radeon 9800 pro.

im pretty sure battlefield 2 can be run on a macbook. i dont know how well... but im sure it can be done.


----------



## ktr (Oct 16, 2007)

macbook pro are equipped with 8600m GT, which should be good enough for bf2...but it cost like double compared to a normal macbook.


----------



## pt (Oct 16, 2007)

oftopic:
can someone explain why ppl buy a mac and put windows in it?
ontopic:
apple sucks, i'm a artist (designer) and i HATE macs!
pls do a smart move and a favour to your parents bank account and get something like wazzledoozle said


----------



## ktr (Oct 16, 2007)

pt said:


> oftopic:
> can someone explain why ppl buy a mac and put windows in it?



Software, software, and software. Some peeps prefer windows just for the software, and mostly so they don't have to repurchase their pricey software that they use.


----------



## pt (Oct 16, 2007)

but why get a mac and not get a toshiba for a lot less, with windows aswell?


----------



## ktr (Oct 16, 2007)

pt said:


> but why get a mac and not get a toshiba for a lot less, with windows aswell?



good toshiba's aint cheap...at least 1600-1800.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 16, 2007)

hahaha he says not mac and yes to toshiba, toshiba's are almost as overpriced(compared to other PCs) as macs yet you get nothing special, at least with a mac you're getting OSX and a damn good looking computer

as for BF2, even IF you do get your macbook to run it by dooping the system into thinking you don't have a integrated VGA, it's going to run like shit...1942 is nowhere near the graphics level of BF2 and obviously runs fine but BF2 wouldn't


----------



## pt (Oct 16, 2007)

i dk there, but here, a mac is way more overpriced than any toshiba with the same specs
i can get a toshiba with a x1600 for the price of the macbook (non pro)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2007)

i know the macbook PRO (with x1600/x1650) will run BF2 fine. any other models, it depends on the video card.

your "IMG 950 Graphics card" is an intel... thing... that doesnt have full pixel shader support, and therefore will suck ass for any kind of gaming newer than 1942.


----------



## von kain (Oct 16, 2007)

i guess this is another apple vs pc fanbois  apple are like a beautiful women there are nice and some thing looks very good on it but just that.if you want to talk or make some "games" without pay alot you have to go on the pc


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 16, 2007)

Hehe, World of Warcraft is the most graphically advanced game I play on my MacBook. BF2 not so much though, that's what the iMacs and the G5 do better at.


----------



## Cain67 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Conclusion on Macbook & BF2- Its a no go....*

Conclusion:

 Battlefield will not run on a macbook. 
the intel graphics driver and card are not supported by Battlefield 2. it only supports ati, and nvidia. 

Therefore the only way to run it is to get a macbook pro, or weight for it to come out on mac Os

if that ever happens.


And macbooks are reasonably priced for what they are. find me a laptop, 1.05" thick, 7hours battery life, that can run both mac and windows, with web cam yada yada yada for under 2k?

coz i tried, and you cant. dont know how much 2k is in american $ but yea


----------

